# French Maid Outfit



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Just an innocent thought, karen! Dont close my thread!


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Locked/deleted in 5,4,3,2...

I'd still like to see it.

-PK


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Id like to see this for myself!


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

in before the lock!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I wont be locking :







: ...no need for it.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Who is Karen?

Who wants to see me in a Maid's outfit!









NOBODY?!?!? Oh...









Jeffrey


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

What about a cute nurse outfit?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

14_blast said:


> What about a cute nurse outfit?:rasp:


 Im with 14. nurse over french maid ANY day.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Cool! 14Blast and Xenon want to see me in a nurses outfit!









Um...I better go see if I have one...









Jeffrey


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I seen it, it is very nice


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

better still french lingerie* (not sure on the spelling)lol


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Innes said:


> I seen it, it is very nice


 yeah every time he closes his eyes.lmao :laugh:


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i've never seen her majesty in casual attire... but its worth a try


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> Who is Karen?
> 
> Who wants to see me in a Maid's outfit!
> 
> ...


 Me!!!
















A nurse outfit...now theres something more close to home!!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> PastorJeff said:
> 
> 
> > Who is Karen?
> ...


 hmmmm


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> PastorJeff said:
> 
> 
> > Who is Karen?
> ...


It definately would not be a pretty picture!

My wife is a Mamogram Tech so she has all the nurse outfits, but her 110 pound self compared to my 280 pound self would not look the same in the nurse outfit.

Pastor Jeff says - "Honey...could you put on that little nurse dress? Hubba Hubba!"

Wendy (Mrs PastorJeff) - {{quitely walks over to PastorJeff}} **SLAP**









Pastor Jeff says - "Nevermind..."









Jeffrey


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > PastorJeff said:
> ...


 Maybe not pretty...but definitely POTM quality!!







Imagine that!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

> My wife is a Mamogram Tech so she has all the nurse outfits, but her 110 pound self compared to my 280 pound self would not look the same in the nurse outfit.


Its ok pastor, Her uniform will just look skin tight on ya


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

how bout a schoolgirl uniform.. ahah


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> how bout a schoolgirl uniform.. ahah


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Karen is going into pediatrics to help prematures like me when I was born


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i dont know

i think that no outfit would be best


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

He really need some pics..its about time..the guys are dying here...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

i'd just like to see karen period


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

I own karen and all rights to photos.:rasp:
in addition to the school girl, nurse and french maid shoots we also have her in a sizzling hot for teacher shoot.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

pamonster said:


> i'd just like to see karen period


 That's pretty gross pamonster.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> pamonster said:
> 
> 
> > i'd just like to see karen period
> ...










eewww I don't think that's what he meant.

How about a leather S&M dominatress outfit?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> pamonster said:
> 
> 
> > i'd just like to see karen period
> ...


 that topic should not be disussed on pfury period :laugh:


----------



## prad (Jan 12, 2004)

ooo yea
*cracks open a beer*


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > pamonster said:
> ...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

LOOK WHAT I STARTED!!!!!!! LOL!!!!

I still got it! I am TRULY the king of de-railing topics!!!!







Where's my crown?


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> pamonster Posted on Jan 17 2004, 02:04 PM
> i'd just like to see karen period


Maybe if I was a mosquito, vampire, flea, or tick







.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

ehehe this thread is gonna be interesting:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> ehehe this thread is gonna be interesting:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I wont be locking :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 not until i post the pic of you in the outfit.....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > I wont be locking :
> ...


 I thought I kept that one under lock and key....uh oh!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

So how about it Karen? Your crowd awaits you. Wheres the tight leather pants and whip? HUH!!! SPANK ME! SPANK ME!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> So how about it Karen? Your crowd awaits you. Wheres the tight leather pants and whip? HUH!!! SPANK ME! SPANK ME!


 Not in public!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Not in public!!!


 Hm, i got a new poll/topic in mind!!!!!









- John M. Phan


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

dang Karen you sure get the guys going!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

pamonster said:


> i'd just like to see karen period










i feel the same


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Karen has got to be the biggest tease on the internet (and i dont even mean it in any sexual way) maybe you should start your own website. This reminds me of BIGFOOT! no-ones ever spotted him!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> Karen has got to be the biggest tease on the internet (and i dont even mean it in any sexual way) maybe you should start your own website. This reminds me of BIGFOOT! no-ones ever spotted him!


But people have spotted me....just a select certain few


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> ehehe this thread is gonna be interesting:


OMFG!!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i have met karen









i think it was karen







she was hot though


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

french maid outfits


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

LMAO


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I'd hit too! But see, once karen goes asian, she'll want more....sorta like how everyone always wants fried rice....well im karen's fried rice, combination style baby!!!!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

hehe, Poor Mrs. Natti, your fan club seems to grow daily


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

y wont she show us what she looks like


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am starting a "Who Loves Karen" or something like that fan club

who wants to join


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

im in







we should make t-shirts for our fanclub. hehe


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> No0dLeMicE Posted on Jan 19 2004, 04:53 PM
> im in we should make t-shirts for our fanclub. hehe


Why not? BTW, I'm still waiting for my p-fury t-shirt :smile:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think that Xenon should make "i love Karen" pfury t-shirts for us who want them

anybody who wants to join tht fan club, join damn'it join


----------



## Factor_xXxxXx (Jul 1, 2003)

Are we just speculating what she looks like or are there really pictures? And if so...I wanna see em!!!!


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

lol....!! you got em alllll worked up now - looks like your gonna have to post somethin!!!


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

never seen karen so i said no. not everyone looks great in a french maid outfit, some people look better without an outfit =D


----------

